#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Conveyor Handbooks/Standards

## larawks

Please upload if you have any of the following:
CEMA Handbook No 110 "Electrical Term Definition"
CEMA Handbook No 201 "Safety Label Brochure"
CEMA Handbook No 300 "Screw Conveyor Dimensional Standard"
CEMA Handbook No 350 "Screw Conveyor For Bulk Material"
CEMA Handbook No 401 "Roller Conveyor Non Powered"
CEMA Handbook No 402 "Belt Conveyor"
CEMA Handbook No 403 "Belt Driven Live Roller Conveyor"
CEMA Handbook No 404 "Chain Driven Live Roller Conveyor"
CEMA Handbook No 406 "Lineshaft Driven Line Roller Conveyor"
CEMA Handbook No 550 "Clasification and Definition of Bulk Material


CEMA Handbook No 575 "Bulk Material Belt Conveyor Impact Bed/Cardle : Selection and Dimension"
CEMA Handbook No 601 "Overhead Trolley Chain Conveyor"
CEMA Handbook No 705 "Conveyor Performance Terminology"
CEMA B105.1 "Welded Steel Conveyor Pulley"
CEMA 501.1 "Welded Steel Wing PulleySee More: Conveyor Handbooks/Standards

----------


## anktrez

Please anyone who has this book can upload. 
include cema no. 375: CEMA Bucket Elevator Book, Best Practices in Design; AND CEMA APPLICATION GUIDE for Unit Handling Conveyors.
Thanks

----------


## larawks

Any luck with the CEMA standards requested above

----------

